# lobster - fla keys vs bahamas



## Ozeanjager (Feb 2, 2008)

So i got my first taste of lobster hunting in the Abacos Bahamas . The water was as clear as the air almost and it was kinda like shooting fish in a barrel.I cant wait to do it again. I was pondering dragging the boat down to the keys for the next lobster season there . But i dont want to spend the money and take away from another Bahamas trip if its fished out and not as clear underwater. Is the keys lobster fishery strong? How clear is the water ? some gallerys look unreal...but too many look kind cloudy underwater. I have seen some pretty amazing photos of some good lobster days ... but they are all old? Has any one been both places?


----------



## jhall (Oct 8, 2007)

if you're scuba diving, you should be able to find plenty in clear water but it will take you a little more time to find the legal ones if youre snorkeling. Most of the time the water is really clear but like anywhere else, you'll have your murky days.


----------



## chodges (Jan 30, 2011)

I grew up going to the Abaco's.Man-O-war, next to Marsh Harbour..I would choose the bahamas over the keys everytime.. More lobster and no people to compete with....I am actually going back agian this August.


----------



## chodges (Jan 30, 2011)

In the keys you will see hundreds of people a day.....In the bahamas you are lucky to see 10 people a week, at least where I go..


----------



## chodges (Jan 30, 2011)

My cousin had went to the keys every year for the past several years and thought it could not get anybetter..He went on a lobster trip a few months ago to the bahamas and now he says he will never go back to the keys. If you are lucky enough to be able to choose what location you want to go to, I don't think it is a hard decision. Bahamas


----------



## Ozeanjager (Feb 2, 2008)

Abaco is where i went. I stayed in Hope town , but got my best haul near marsh harbor in some pallets. I found pallets at Sand cay and Tiloo.... but they were empty . I was having a gut feeling that the bahamas was the place. I never left the snorkle lobster hunnting in the sound- is it better out side the reef or on the ocean side? The fishing was alot better. Fish in the sound were gun shy and smart.


----------



## chodges (Jan 30, 2011)

You can find alot in the sound, but if you want to find really big ones, you have to go to the outside reefs..We ride around on the outside reefs looking for the small reefs... Reefs that are the size of a car or a bus, the reefs other people pass by..These reefs are the ones we get the monsters on.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Just FYI - There are big lobsters here (Pensacola). I've never seen one under three pounds and they get HUGE. Most of the ones I've seen in the Keys are smaller.


----------



## Miami Matt (Jun 20, 2009)

I am from the keys, go to the bahamas, bigger and more plentiful, NEVER GO TO THE KEYS DURRING MINI SEASON...EVER!!! Way to overcrouded, locals let the tourists have at killing each other over the common spots, then clean up the honey holes durring reg season. Bimini you will have a better whole experience, we used to go there and Nassau regularly. To boot the regs are more lax and the spearfishing is second to none.


----------

